
Show HN: Beamsplitter – Hash function that uses only S-boxes - archivist1
https://github.com/dosyago/beamsplitter
======
arkadiyt
Let's ignore for a second the question of security (is it collision/pre-image
resistant? Dieharder says nothing about this).

As a developer, is the fact that it only uses S-boxes supposed to be
beneficial to me somehow? Does this mean it runs faster? Uses less memory? Is
it an academic exercise? Why would I use this over a different hash function?

~~~
SCHiM
I'm reasonably sure it's in jest:

""" I went to random.org and generated 32 sets of 256 no-repeat numbers
between 0 and 255 inclusive. """

We have someone with the practical cryptographic knowledge to design their own
cryptographic code, but they grab their random numbers from a website... ;)

~~~
clarry
Also posting dieharder results as validation (and the only kind of
validation!) smells like a joke.

------
mmastrac
> I went to random.org and generated 32 sets of 256 no-repeat numbers between
> 0 and 255 inclusive.

One suggestion I'd have here would be using "nothing-up-my-sleeve" numbers
like pi/e/log2 in hex. [1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing-up-my-
sleeve_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing-up-my-sleeve_number)

------
xscott
Saving a Google search for those (like me) who don't know what S-boxes are:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-box](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-box)

------
cafxx
I sincerely hope the author will urgently and clearly mark the repo as a
toy/demo/do not use for anything important in the readme.

